# Electric hook up on Bilbao ferry?



## Robina (Dec 29, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is electric hook up on the Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry? We are on the two night trip on Sunday 7th.


----------



## Wully (Dec 29, 2017)

I’ve never heard of electric hook on any ferry. Dont you have a cabin?  Don’t think any insurance company would cover hook ups on ferry. That gets me thinking how do they power fridges on hgvs on long crossings.


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 29, 2017)

I used to ask and get EHU  on Brittany ferries but they now refuse you. Probably something to do with insurance..


----------



## peter palance (Dec 29, 2017)

*are you in*



Robina said:


> Does anyone know if there is electric hook up on the Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry? We are on the two night trip on Sunday 7th.



are you in the dark then look up your hooked, look deeper you might see the lord of hopes best wishes might one say  a happy new year
 ok on your way. pj


----------



## Robina (Dec 29, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I’ve never heard of electric hook on any ferry. Dont you have a cabin?  Don’t think any insurance company would cover hook ups on ferry. That gets me thinking how do they power fridges on hgvs on long crossings.



I know the Greek ferries do from our trip last year and was hoping the north European ones would too. I assumed hgvs had their own internal solutions.


----------



## Robina (Dec 29, 2017)

Ffion said:


> I used to ask and get EHU  on Brittany ferries but they now refuse you. Probably something to do with insurance..



Ah - thanks. I will ask. If the Greek ferries can do it then seems odd for it to be a problem here.


----------



## Robina (Dec 29, 2017)

peter palance said:


> are you in the dark then look up your hooked, look deeper you might see the lord of hopes best wishes might one say  a happy new year
> ok on your way. pj



Uuuum...thanks. And a happy new year to you too!


----------



## forthpilot (Dec 29, 2017)

On RoRo's and Container ships, there are banks of 'Reefer' plug-ins, to keep refrigerated units at the required temperatures.
These units tend to to be loaded near each other, in order to facilitate hook-up, and then monitoring, on longer trips.
I don't know about the Insurance side of it, but from an operational point of view it would be unworkable to have 'Reefer' cables 
strewn all over the tanktops, and that's before the Health and Safety Boys get at it. On modern ships, there simply isn't the manpower
to ensure that everything is connected up correctly, and then disconnected and stowed before arrival, as once you make it available,
everyone will want it.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 29, 2017)

At that time of year, it will be pretty cool. You won't be opening the fridge door.

Shouldn't be a big problem, unless there's a medical reason ?
If so contact BF.


----------



## Robina (Dec 29, 2017)

forthpilot said:


> On RoRo's and Container ships, there are banks of 'Reefer' plug-ins, to keep refrigerated units at the required temperatures.
> These units tend to to be loaded near each other, in order to facilitate hook-up, and then monitoring, on longer trips.
> I don't know about the Insurance side of it, but from an operational point of view it would be unworkable to have 'Reefer' cables
> strewn all over the tanktops, and that's before the Health and Safety Boys get at it. On modern ships, there simply isn't the manpower
> ...



On the Greek ferries there were what looked like domestic extension leads with four to six sockets dotted all over the place around the edges of the deck and peoples' van cables ran all over the place to get to them. It was a free-for-all to get hooked up.


----------



## Robina (Dec 29, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> At that time of year, it will be pretty cool. You won't be opening the fridge door.
> 
> Shouldn't be a big problem, unless there's a medical reason ?
> If so contact BF.



No, no medical reason. I was wondering about taking stuff from the freezer at home. 36 hours is just too long to stay frozen but, as you say, not a big problem.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 29, 2017)

Robina said:


> On the Greek ferries there were what looked like domestic extension leads with four to six sockets dotted all over the place around the edges of the deck and peoples' van cables ran all over the place to get to them. It was a free-for-all to get hooked up.


Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## walpeter (Dec 29, 2017)

wildebus said:


> Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen!



We have been to Greece a couple of times and the hook-ups are available when camping on deck i.e. sleeping in your motorhome (not an open deck but with large cut outs at the side of the ship). As I remember, it was not a danger with the hook-ups as they were pulled down from the ceiling on springs by the crew.


----------



## Robina (Dec 29, 2017)

walpeter said:


> We have been to Greece a couple of times and the hook-ups are available when camping on deck i.e. sleeping in your motorhome (not an open deck but with large cut outs at the side of the ship). As I remember, it was not a danger with the hook-ups as they were pulled down from the ceiling on springs by the crew.



We could not get that offer from that company due to late booking. Minoan lines do what they call "camping all inclusive" which means you load your moho  amongst the hgvs, plug in as best you can and leave it. An internal en suite cabin +30% discount off food is included. Quite a nice deal actually if a bit hairy at loading time!  And the five hour delay coming back!


----------



## r4dent (Dec 29, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> At that time of year, it will be pretty cool. You won't be opening the fridge door.



You can't open the fridge door because you can't get to the van.




Pauljenny said:


> unless there's a medical reason



Couple of years ago I left my insulin the fridge.  Explained the situation to the purser.  
He sent me down to the car deck with a member of staff to open the pedestrian door. But said if an alarm sounded I would be locked in.  
The crew man explained his duty was to the rest of the passengers and if an alarm sounded he would leave me there until the emergency was over.

On a happier note..  I'm sure they will have no problem refrigerating any medication and you fridge freezer will be OK for the crossing if you fill them wih cold stuff.

I've never seen hook ups, let us know how you get on.

Oh, happy new year.


----------



## spigot (Dec 29, 2017)

I believe Brittany Ferries only supply EHU to refrigerated trucks.

Most campers I've spoken to on the ferry don't bother to turn the fridge off.

If you don't want to do this, put in freezer blocks containing gel, the ones with water are useless.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 29, 2017)

spigot said:


> Most campers I've spoken to on the ferry don't bother to turn the fridge off.



The fridge can't be on 240 because no EHU
The fridge can't be on 12v because the ignition is off
So the fridge must be on gas. 

Hmmmm lots of containers of explosive liquid giving off vapour in an enclosed space and a few naked flames.... What could possibly go wrong ?

Still better 1,000 people are lost at sea than someone's beer gets warm.

Do NOT run your fridge on the Ferry! :rulez:


----------



## tidewatcher (Dec 29, 2017)

*Irish ferry*

Did Rosslareto Cherbourg last year and some caravans hooked up, cables across the deck and all cleared before doors open. Never bothered myself, as long as the fridge is cold, a couple of freezer blocks or a frozen meal in a container seems to keep the fridge fine for 24 hours.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 29, 2017)

Ffion said:


> I used to ask and get EHU  on Brittany ferries but they now refuse you. Probably something to do with insurance..


Probably Health and Safety, we've gone mad with it! They'll be banning birth soon because it leads to death lol.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Robina (Dec 29, 2017)

r4dent said:


> The fridge can't be on 240 because no EHU
> The fridge can't be on 12v because the ignition is off
> So the fridge must be on gas.
> 
> ...



Just so you know - I am not stupid and have no intention of running the fridge on gas on the ferry.  The gas would of course be turned off. The whole point of my question was to find out if there was hook up because no other power source was available. I thought that was clear.


----------



## queencatifah (Dec 30, 2017)

Robina said:


> Does anyone know if there is electric hook up on the Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry? We are on the two night trip on Sunday 7th.


No! We've used the Bilbao ferry loads. Hook up is impossible. You just park up in your lane. Way too many vehicles for cables to be strewn all over the place. It's a great way of getting over to Spain though. Enjoy!


----------



## r4dent (Dec 30, 2017)

Robina said:


> Just so you know - I am not stupid and have no intention of running the fridge on gas on the ferry.  The gas would of course be turned off. The whole point of my question was to find out if there was hook up because no other power source was available. I thought that was clear.



My comment was to *Spigot* who said "_Most campers_ I've spoken to on the ferry don't bother to turn the fridge off."

My hope was to make  Spigot and some of the "_most campers_" rethink what they do.

I'm pleased that, like me, you are one of the campers that do turn the gas off.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 30, 2017)

Every time i have been on  a ferry i have been asked if i have switched off my gas before embarkation....    re food going off....   buy fresh produce  and your beer at your destination over the water .

This summer i was in france for 2 months and did not use my fridge at all  even in temps of 35+.  A fridge is a heavily insulated box and food stays cool inside it for a longer time than we imagine even when it is switched off.  

i dont have a fridge in my new house just yet and have an old fashioned larder and am managing fine.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 30, 2017)

Don't remember ever being asked about gas on channel ferry. Usually do on tunnel though, but not always.


----------



## Robina (Dec 30, 2017)

r4dent said:


> My comment was to *Spigot* who said "_Most campers_ I've spoken to on the ferry don't bother to turn the fridge off."
> 
> My hope was to make  Spigot and some of the "_most campers_" rethink what they do.
> 
> I'm pleased that, like me, you are one of the campers that do turn the gas off.



OK, I see - I hope it is not most campers!


----------



## big al (Jan 5, 2018)

*inverter*

Hollo there the only way you will get hook-up on the ferry is if you use your own inverter is it your freezer you are worried about if so if you put your food in frozen and do not open you freezer it should  still be frozen over your two day trip


----------



## Robina (Jan 8, 2018)

*Update*

We got hook up!  More by luck than judgement I would have to say.  We were loaded right by the 'wall' and there within an arm's length of the cab window was a bank of sockets - the big three pin variety you get on campsites. So we asked and were told "yes".  And it worked. I'm still wondering if it will stay on for the whole voyage but will let you know.  We were three hours late getting away (01:30!) due to bad weather on the inwards sailing but so far - just a bit of rocking and rolling.


----------



## spigot (Jan 8, 2018)

Robina said:


> We got hook up!  More by luck than judgement I would have to say.  We were loaded right by the 'wall' and there within an arm's length of the cab window was a bank of sockets - the big three pin variety you get on campsites. So we asked and were told "yes".  And it worked. I'm still wondering if it will stay on for the whole voyage but will let you know.  We were three hours late getting away (01:30!) due to bad weather on the inwards sailing but so far - just a bit of rocking and rolling.



Wow!, That’s a bit of luck, I haven’t noticed sockets on the Santander ferry.

My main concern in the past has been homemade sausages & bacon from our local butcher in the freezer. But since learning that any processed, cured or fermented meat contains dangerous carcinogens, we no longer have to worry about that.

I’ll put in some gel blocks from the home freezer.


----------

